# Is the plural of a female deer "doe" or "does"?



## SplashOfPee

Would you say "I saw five doe in the field" or "I saw five does in the field"?


----------



## IndianaArcher7

Simple search on dictionary.com tells the truth. 

doe [doh]–noun, plural does, (especially collectively) doe. the female of the deer, antelope, goat, rabbit, and certain other animals. 
[Origin: bef. 1000; ME do, OE dā; c. Dan daa; akin to OE déon to suck]


----------



## bowhntng4evr

It would be does. But, with deer, plural would still be deer. So, plural for a doe, would be does.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc

I'm no english major but I've always said does so thats how I voted but I'm not sure.


----------



## SplashOfPee

I say doe. My hunting buddies say does it looks more like does as in does this estrous work....


----------



## zap

Doe's


----------



## Doc

A doe is a deer and does are deer so how does a deer do a doe?


----------



## IndianaArcher7

Well according to the dictionary, its both so I guess everyone wins Haha. To each his own I suppose....I guess this thread should be which is more popular doe or does.


----------



## mn5503

I killed some do doe de does with Rage heads. 


That should get things going...


----------



## ryan.u

mn5503 said:


> i killed some do doe de does with rage heads.
> 
> 
> That should get things going...


:roflmao:


----------



## cornfedkiller

I say does.. Buck-->Bucks, Doe-->Does


----------

